# hello!! wishing a safe and spooky halloween :)



## spookysafety (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello! new member here 

Halloween's coming up!! In addition to all of the fun and spooky things that make Halloween great, it's always good to remember some safety tips to keep Halloween safe and fun for you and younger Halloween goers. Here's a cute little Halloween Safety infographic if yall are interested! Feel free to share to keep your friends and the next generation of halloween enthusiasts safer 
https://www.protectamerica.com/scary-halloween


-spookysafety


----------

